# Computer mehr oder weniger nur für WoW



## DrUU (23. November 2008)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir zu diesem Thema was empfelen könnt bzw auf was man beim kauf besonders achten sollte welche monitore eurer meinung nach die besten sind und warum...quasi alles was man wissen sollte wenn man sich einen pc NUR für WoW kauft...

MFG Dru 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. November 2008)

https://www.hiq24.de/xtc/product_info.php/i...Fair-Play-.html
Der reicht. Bildschirm kannst dir im Internet selbst einen raussuchen, 22" Widescreen wird gern genommen.


----------



## Shurkien (23. November 2008)

Heutzutage braucht man schon den hier http://neuerdings.com/2008/07/22/acer-aspi...ssige-gamer-pc/ ^^

Nee Nee es reicht ein 200-400€ PC

Aber um Ruckelfrei auch in Dalaran etc zocken zu können sollte man schon
AMD Athlon 64 X2 2x3000MHZ
2-4GB Ram
Ab Geforce 7600 aufwärts
Nen Monitor ^^

Würde alles kosten vllt so um die 300€ ohne Monitor

Habe bei mir  
AMD Athlon 64 X2 2x3000MHZ
4GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram
Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+
19" Monitor

600€ Insgesamt bezahlt und Spiel alles auf Maximum und ohne Laggs etc mit Instant 90-120FPS


----------



## Öbelix1 (23. November 2008)

hab nen AMD Athlon 64 3600+ 

1gb ram

ne geforce 7300GS (billige version von GT^^)

und einen 19"

reicht eig vollkommen auf mittleren Grafikeinstellungen hab ich vor 3 jahren zum geburstag bekommen...damals war der noch teurer^^.


----------



## X-orzist (23. November 2008)

auf was man achten sollte???

1. min. einen dual-core-prozessor
2. besonderes augenmerk auf die verbaute graphikkarte

- speicheranbindung sollte 256 bit haben und auf keinemfall eine mit 128 bit!!! denn dadurch kommen auch die niedrigen fps zustande
3. arbeitsspeicher

- unter winxp reichen 2 GB
- bei verwendung von vista sollten es schon 3GB sein ( bei vista 32-bit) verwendest du die 64-bit-version von vista, so können dann ruhig 4 GB ram drin sein


----------



## Hongor (23. November 2008)

Was hälst davon WoW einfach beiseite zu legen, auf das spiel zu sch... und dein RL zu fördern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (23. November 2008)

Ich scheiss auf Rl ? virtuelles Leben>rl


----------



## Gattay (23. November 2008)

Du willst Dir hoffentlich nicht wirklich NUR für WoW einen Rechner kaufen. 
Aber ich würde vorschelagen, wenn es Dir möglich ist, lieber etwas mehr zu invstieren. Dann hast Du länger was davon


----------



## Karius (23. November 2008)

Die Grafikkarte sollte direkt x 9c unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Arbeitsspeicher sollte xp mind. 1gig und vista mind. 2 gig sein. Das ist so der allgemeine Tenor den ich gelesen habe. 

Grade gibt es übrigens im Zeitschriftenhandel die PC Hardware WotLK Sonderausgabe, da sind viele Tests zu allen Hardwareteilen mit WotLK drin. Kostet so 6 Euro glaub ich und da hast du wirklich was handfestes. 

Lg


----------



## etmundi (23. November 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Du willst Dir hoffentlich nicht wirklich NUR für WoW einen Rechner kaufen.



Eine Konsole kauft man sich ja auch nur um zu zocken.

Und wenn er halt nur WoW spielt - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Gattay (23. November 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Eine Konsole kauft man sich ja auch nur um zu zocken.
> 
> Und wenn er halt nur WoW spielt - wo ist das Problem?




Der Vergleich zwischen Konsole und Rechner hinkt, finde ich. Schon weil Du mit dem Computer viel mehr Möglichkeiten hast. Aber wenn er sich nur für ein Spiel einen kaufen will, ist das natürlich seine Entscheidung


----------



## Karius (23. November 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Eine Konsole kauft man sich ja auch nur um zu zocken.
> 
> Und wenn er halt nur WoW spielt - wo ist das Problem?



Ja mal ehrlich, warum kauft man sich meist einen neuen Rechner? Weil man nicht mehr dran arbeiten kann, oder weil die Spiele nicht mehr drauf laufen? Im Bezug auf WoW bricht bei vielen plötzlich die Naivität aus. Klar ein Highendrechner kostet mehr als eine Konsole, aber WoW läuft auch auf Möhren für 300-400 Euro ganz passabel. Objektiv ist das kein großer Unterschied zu einer Konsole wenn sie grad rauskommt. Noch dazu lässt sich mit einem Rechner auch noch mehr machen. 

Einen Rechner braucht man ja eh meistens, dann wirds sowieso Zeit das er einen bekommt. ^^


----------



## Ocian (23. November 2008)

Ich schib es mal in den Technikbereich da es nur im entferntesten mit WoW zu tun hat.


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Danke für´s herschieben Ocian.



Erstmal vorweg : 

Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?

Soll er wirklich >nur< für WoW sein?

Willst du etwas vom alten übernehmen?_


----------



## Anduris (23. November 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Ich scheiss auf Rl ? virtuelles Leben>rl


GZ dazu! -.-


----------



## m1chel (23. November 2008)

Bin auch auf der suche nach einen neuen PC

Einer von Amazon

nicht zu teuer.

nur zu frage gutes preis-Leistungs Verhältniss ?
WoW in 25raids ohne laggs etc ?

mein derzeitiger ist mit klebeband zusammen gehlaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

Ich bin begeistert von diesem Rechner und der Firma CSL.
Für so wenig Geld so einen PC, das ist schon toll.
Es laufen ALLE meine aktuellen Spiele selbst in hohen Auflösungen absolut ruckelfrei, dieses Gerät kann man fast schon als High-End-PC bezeichnen.
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist einfach super, nur zu empfehlen. 


_Hat jemand zu dem PC geschrieben.

Ich finds aber immer wieder unpassend nen "alten" Q6600 zu verbauen und dazu ne 9600GT etc.

Und es ist wieder "nur" ein Biostar Mainboard drin , ne 9800 gibts auch schon für einen kleinen Aufpreis zur 9600GT uvm.

Aber für WoW reicht er locker._


----------



## m1chel (23. November 2008)

Könnte wer einen Gute PC mal poster der unter 600€ liegt ?
wäre seeeehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (23. November 2008)

X-orzist schrieb:


> - speicheranbindung sollte 256 bit haben und auf keinemfall eine mit 128 bit!!! denn dadurch kommen auch die niedrigen fps zustande
> 3. arbeitsspeicher



Autsch das sind MB nicht Mb also: Byte nicht Bit.
256 Bit wären schon reichlich wenig^^


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Du weisst schon das er die Speicheranbindung von der Grafikkarte meinte? 

/selfownd.


-------

Nicht ganz unter 600&#8364; aber damit hast du Leistung.


*CPU :* C2D E8400 (Boxed)
*
Kühler :* Alpenföhn Groß Clockner

*Festplatte : *Samsung HD501LJ 500GB

*Gehäuse :* Antec Three Hundred

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W

*Grafikkarte :* Club3D HD4850 512MB

*Laufwerk :* LG GH20N Schwarz

*Mainboard :* ASUS P5QL Pro

*RAM :* 4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ CL4

Macht etwa : 620&#8364; bei Hardwareversand.de (ohne Zusammenbau) mit wärens dann etwa 640&#8364;.

_


----------



## X-orzist (23. November 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Autsch das sind MB nicht Mb also: Byte nicht Bit.
> 256 Bit wären schon reichlich wenig^^



Ich hab lang überlegt, ob ich dazu nun doch nochmal Antworten sollte, oder es doch lieber bleiben lasse^^

Deine Antwort zeugt eindeutig von reinem Unwissen.

wie ich schon sagte:

Speicheranbindung

Von größerer Bedeutung ist die so genannte Speicheranbindung der Grafikkarte. Dabei handelt es sich um physikalische Leitungen auf der Grafikplatine, die vom 3D-Chip direkt zum Video-Speicher führen. Üblich sind hier Speicherschnittstellen von 64, 128, 256 und 512 Bit.
Hier gilt die wichtige Regel: Je mehr Leitungen – sprich Bitbreite – zwischen Grafikcontroller und Speicher vorhanden sind, desto effizienter und schneller läuft die Grafikkarte bei komplexen 3D-Berechnungen, wie sie etwa für aktuelle Spiele nötig sind.


----------



## cazimir (24. November 2008)

Wenn du noch mal ~150,-€ über hast, würde ich mir 2x 21" oder 19" Monitore(TFT) kaufen. Es ist einfach 100mal angenehmer, wenn du auf einen Monitor WoW hast und auf den anderen Surfen, Musik hören und das Teamspeak verfolgen kannst.

Ich habe einen Hanns G. HW191D und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das ist ein 19" Widescreen(16:10) und kostet nur noch 100,-€. Aber größer ist natürlich immer besser :-).

Ob 16:10 oder 4:3 musst du selber entscheiden. 4:3 ist besser wenn du viele Knöpfe und Anzeigen im Interface hast.


----------



## Wagga (24. November 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Wenn du noch mal ~150,-€ über hast, würde ich mir 2x 21" oder 19" Monitore(TFT) kaufen. Es ist einfach 100mal angenehmer, wenn du auf einen Monitor WoW hast und auf den anderen Surfen, Musik hören und das Teamspeak verfolgen kannst.
> 
> Ich habe einen Hanns G. HW191D und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das ist ein 19" Widescreen(16:10) und kostet nur noch 100,-€. Aber größer ist natürlich immer besser :-).
> 
> Ob 16:10 oder 4:3 musst du selber entscheiden. 4:3 ist besser wenn du viele Knöpfe und Anzeigen im Interface hast.


Ich würde liber 2x 20" kaufen, oder einfach einen neuen kaufen, und den alten für
Desktop,Web nutzen.
So machte ich das 20" Samsung für WoW 15" Digian nun für Surfen.
Wenn ich mir einen neuen 22" oder 24"er kaufen würde, würde ich den
20"er für Destop nehmen und den jetzigen 20"er für den 2. PC und dadurch den 17"er CRT verbannen vom Tisch.
Entweder 2x20 oder 1x20 und1x 22 ". Oder 2x 22".
19 würde ich nichtr mehr empfehlen!


----------



## cazimir (26. November 2008)

Ja 19" ist wirklich die allerunterste Grenze. Grad bei Widescreen.

Da muss ich dir Recht geben Wagga


----------



## DrUU (30. November 2008)

Thx all...


----------

